
Amazon Workers Demand Bezos Cancel Law Enforcement Face Recognition Contract - rexpop
https://gizmodo.com/amazon-workers-demand-jeff-bezos-cancel-face-recognitio-1827037509/amp?__twitter_impression=true
======
bradleyjg
The number of signatories is a rather glaring omission from this article.
Surely if Gizmodo saw the letter, which they printed in full, they could count
the number of signatures.

